# Registration is now open for TT West 2021 - The “Bucket List” Color and History Tour October 10-15.



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

We usually sell out quickly after it opens to the public, so don't delay because space is again limited to 20 cars. Go to the web site at TT West 2021 – The Bucket List Color and History Tour for details about the 835 mile drive that includes a tour of “must see” attractions in Colorado, Utah, and Arizona, plus we’ve also lined up some historic host hotels. Then click the Registration tab to read the event terms and conditions and start the registration process. This should be another great drive!


----------

